# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Tobii Pro Glasses 2, wearable eye tracker, Tobii Technology AB, Danderyd, Sweden

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Tobii Technology AB

Home page - tobiipro.com/product-listing/tobii-pro-glasses-2

tobiipro.com/product-listing/tobii-pro-glasses-3

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 18, 2014




> Tobii Glasses 2 is a new generation wearable eye tracker that shows exactly what a person is looking at in real time, while moving freely in any real-world environment. Based on a new, proprietary, wearable eye-tracking platform from Tobii that will support research and consumer applications, Tobii Glasses 2 offers unprecedented functionality including wireless live viewing and opens up new opportunities for human behavior research and discoveries in real-world environments.
> 
> The applications and uses for wearable eye-tracking research span many industries, including in-store shopper marketing, user experience and psychology. The Tobii Glasses 2 Eye Tracker is capable of supporting a wide range of research projects and experience levels from first-time eye-tracking users working on one-time studies to researchers experienced in eye tracking needing advanced functionality for comprehensive analytical projects.
> 
> In 2010, Tobii revolutionized the category of wearable eye-tracking technology by introducing the original Tobii Glasses, the first-of-its-kind wearable eye tracker for research professionals.

----------


## Airicist

Glasses 2 Launch at MoDevUx May 20, 2014 in Washington, D.C. 

 Published on May 21, 2014




> Barbara Barclay, GM of Tobii North America, and Pete Erickson, founder of MoDevUX, revealing Tobii Glasses 2, the future of wearable eye tracking!

----------


## Airicist

Learn how to use Tobii Glasses 2 

Published on Nov 27, 2014




> An instructional video covering everything that comes in your Tobii Glasses 2 package and how to get started with both Tobii Glasses Controller Software and Tobii Glasses Analysis Software.

----------


## Airicist

Tobii Glasses Analysis Software 

Published on Dec 18, 2014




> Tobii Glasses Analysis Software is dedicated software for post-analysis and visualization of data generated by Tobii Glasses 2 Eye Tracker. The software is designed specifically to satisfy the analysis needs of wearable eye tracking research, making it easy, fast, efficient and flexible.

----------


## Airicist

Tobii Glasses 2 Demonstration - Star Wars Lego 

Published on Feb 6, 2015




> A short video showing where a child looks whilst trying to follow instructions on how to put together a Star Wars Lego creation.

----------


## Airicist

Tobii Glasses 2 Demonstration - Candy Crush 

Published on Feb 9, 2015




> A short video demonstrating where a person looks whilst playing Candy Crush on a smartphone.

----------


## Airicist

Tobii Pro Glasses 2 at Willow Springs International Raceway 

Published on Apr 8, 2015




> We tested out Glasses 2 on a race track in a high-sun desert environment. They did amazing!

----------


## Airicist

Sports Research with Tobii Pro Glasses 2

Published on Nov 5, 2015




> An overview of just some of the powerful research that can be achieved 
> with Tobii Pro Glasses 2 in the field of Sports Research.

----------


## Airicist

Tobii Pro Glasses 2 - Wearable Eye Tracker for Human Behavior Research

Published on Sep 8, 2016




> Tobii Pro Glasses 2 is the world’s smallest, most natural, and easy-to-use wearable eye tracker. Marketers, designers, and academic researchers have used Pro Glasses 2 to broaden real-world insights in a wide range of studies — from in-store shopper and communication studies, to human factors and sports research. The Real-World Mapping tool, integrated into the Tobii Pro Glasses 2 Analyzer, dramatically reduces the time needed to analyze data. Pro Glasses 2 enables the synchronization of eye tracking with other biometric data streams and offers the possibility to build eye tracking into virtual reality headsets.

----------


## Airicist

Tobii Pro Glasses 2 and X-Rays

Published on Aug 28, 2017




> This video illustrates the versatility of eye tracking and showcases the use of Tobii Pro Glasses 2. With eye tracking, we can close the gap between an expert and a novice in the medical field. Real-time observation lets you see the situation from your student's point of view and provide direct, objective feedback during a training or simulation.

----------


## Airicist

Tobii Pro Glasses 3 overview

Jun 2, 2020




> Tobii Pro Glasses 3, our most advanced wearable eye tracker, is the perfect combination of design and performance. 
> 
> The eye cameras and illuminators are integrated into the lenses to deliver optimal eye tracking performance and create an unobstructed view for the wearer. A wide angle scene camera captures more of the study environment, while a design that's in line with regular eyewear helps promote natural behavior in social situations. Advanced slippage compensation technology allows complete freedom of movement, even if the glasses are taken off and on, and the add-on IR blocking safety lenses facilitate eye tracking research in bright or sunny environments. 
> 
> Tobii Pro Glasses 3 is the perfect eye tracker for behavioral research, marketing research, and a range of studies in work environment such as factories or control rooms.

----------

